# Tails & Tunes Fishing Tournament & Music Fest



## Mathew

*Tails & Tunes Fishing Tournament & Music Festival*
*April 30th & May 1st - Port O'Connor, TX*​
*www.tailsandtunes.com*​
*$15,000.00 guaranteed prize money*​
$300.00 for a Four Fisherman Team
Register on-line at www.tailsandtunes.com​
*April 30th:*
Rhythm of the Road
Hunter McKithan & The Offenders​
*May 1st:*
Chips on the Trail
Slow Rollin Lows
Jarrod Birmingham
JASON BOLAND & THE STRAGGLERS​
*$20 at the gate*​
*Show your military ID, and get in for free!*​
*Proceeds benefitting Warriors Weekend.*
*www.warriorsweekend.org*​


----------



## Clint

We're looking forward to it!


----------



## C.Hern5972

Whats up Matt? 
I am looking forward to thsi event as well. I have to look at my schedule and make sure i am off. If so them im there.


----------



## Mathew

Hey Chris! Make it happen!!


----------



## C.Hern5972

Im starting nights tonight and will be looking at my schedule and vacation time...


----------



## Stealth19

I'm there for sure!


----------



## Mathew

We will be accepting registration forms at the Holder show in March.


----------



## Mathew

Come register at the Fishing Show and get some cool FREE stuff....


----------



## nwappleby

dropped by the booth......no goodies....no people.......


BOOOO!


----------



## Mathew

Was running late today. Got there at 2:45. Sorry..


----------



## nwappleby

so what goodies we miss?


----------



## Mathew

nwappleby said:


> so what goodies we miss?


Shirts, keychains, cups, raffle tickets, eye-candy, etc....


----------



## Mathew

Thanks to all that stopped by our booth at the Fishing Show!


----------



## bigdog

We have a ton of other free stuff we will be giving away at the registration and all throught the tournament this year also.

Just ordered another load !


----------



## nwappleby

does a 100 order for raffles tickets get me anything


----------



## D.L.

Thanks for the shirt Matt and the eye candy was *NICE*!!!!!!!


----------



## nwappleby

dang I missed the shirts.......


----------



## C.Hern5972

Went by and saw noone there.


----------



## Mathew

nwappleby said:


> dang I missed the shirts.......


We'll have more!


----------



## Mathew

C.Hern5972 said:


> Went by and saw noone there.


I got there at 2:45 on Wednesday, but was there the rest of the show. Come to the tournament! we'll have plenty of _stuff_ there. Eye-candy too! :cheers:


----------



## bigdog

Last years first place winner pocketed $7700 !


----------



## Mathew

*For Lodging contact:*

*Bay Flats Lodge 888-677-4868
*www.bayflatslodge.com

or

*Captain's Quarters 361-983-4982*
www.captainsquartershotel.com


----------



## Mathew

Just added *Sheila Marshall* to Saturdays line-up. Check her out...
http://sheilamarshallmusic.com/


----------



## C.Hern5972

Dang man I really wished we could make this one.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley

*Looking Forward To It!*

We are proud to announce that we will have two boats fishing the tournament this year. That's purely a testiment to the very worthy cause and "excellent organization" on this event.

Last year, we took the Spot Pot. Capt. James Cunningham is just tough to beat when it comes to spots on a Redfish. The "speckled reds" just seem to seek him out! Let's hope we can "take it to the next level" this year! We're looking forward to it!

Thank you from all of us at Castaway Lodge!


----------



## Mathew

We're glad to have ya'll back, Kris. Good luck this year!


----------



## jjtroutkiller

Just might make it this year. I hope.


----------



## rat-twins

Team Salty Nutz will be there again...


----------



## Mathew

Here's a great deal from *Hookset Marine Gear*!!

Between now and May 15, 2010, use Promo Code TNT2010 when shopping at www.hooksetgear.com.

Coupon is valid for a 10% discount on your entire order.

In addition, Hookset Marine Gear will donate 10% of your order total to Tails & Tunes Fishing Tournament and Concert to benefit Warrior's Weekend.

www.hooksetgear.com 
www.hooksetmarinegear.com


----------



## MrsFish

We'll be there if the Mr. can get off work...


----------



## Mathew

MrsFish said:


> We'll be there if the Mr. can get off work...


Two words: *Vacation Day *


----------



## Mathew

3 weeks till the big show!!:bluefish:


----------



## nwappleby

my credit card is ready.......get that TnT gear ready.........


HAHAHA


----------



## MrsFish

Mathew said:


> Two words: *Vacation Day *


If it were only that easy for him...AND it will be his birthday weekend that weekend as well!

I would really hate to have to leave him at home....


----------



## Mathew

nwappleby said:


> my credit card is ready.......get that TnT gear ready.........


Might want to raise the limit!! 

We have visors, t-shirts, embroidered Simms fishing shirts, koozies, womens embroidered shirts, etc...

Plus, we have some cool raffle packages too!


----------



## Mathew

MrsFish said:


> If it were only that easy for him...AND it will be his birthday weekend that weekend as well!
> 
> I would really hate to have to leave him at home....


Ha!


----------



## nwappleby

I will find them friday night....before all the simms shirts left are a SMALL and XXXL...haha


----------



## Tight Knot

Seems like this event is happening alot earlier in the year. We'll see ya'll at the end of the month. 
Tight Knot


----------



## Mathew

Tight Knot said:


> Seems like this event is happening alot earlier in the year. We'll see ya'll at the end of the month.
> Tight Knot


We wanted to have it before Warriors Weekend, so we could give them more money. 
More money donated = more wounded veterans go fishing.


----------



## nwappleby

I just wanted to give hooksetgear some kuddos for the discount coupon that benefits this event.....ordered some gear.....and got a discount......

sweet deal!


----------



## Guest

We'll be there with bells on.

I'll be fishing the Happy Hookers tournament the weekend before. The TnT, I'm fishing with a relatively novice crew, so I won't take it that seriously.....it's a good cause.


----------



## Mathew

nwappleby said:


> I just wanted to give hooksetgear some kuddos for the discount coupon that benefits this event.....ordered some gear.....and got a discount......
> 
> sweet deal!


*They're some great folks to deal with. We appreciate it!*

*TWO more weeks till the big show!! *

*We'll accept entries till the 30th. To guarantee your team gets shirts, we need to have your entry before the 18th. You can register through PayPal at **www.tailsandtunes.com**.*

*Looking forward to seeing ya'll there!*


----------



## Mathew

Even if you aren't fishing the tournament, come out for the music, food, and door prizes!


----------



## C.Hern5972

Matt, 
Man i sure wished we could make this one. i will have to use vacation next year.


----------



## belly_up

Concert tickets are $20 and that includes both nights....is this correct?


----------



## Mathew

belly_up said:


> Concert tickets are $20 and that includes both nights....is this correct?


Yes. $20 covers both nights.


----------



## MrsFish

Looks like we are going to make it! 

Won't be fishing the tournament, but will be there enjoying the music and frosty beverages! :cheers: And door prizes?!?

Hopefully will be able to take the boat out and atleast catch some dinner =)


----------



## Mathew

MrsFish said:


> Looks like we are going to make it!
> 
> Won't be fishing the tournament, but will be there enjoying the music and frosty beverages! :cheers: And door prizes?!?


Glad to hear it!


----------



## Mathew

*Chris Martin, with Bay Flats Lodge, has offered to sponsor two teams. Contact me if you're interested.*

*Matt*


----------



## nwappleby

man....thats a sweet deal........


----------



## Mathew

Sorry, should have been more clear...

They will pay the $300 entry fee for two teams to fish. You'll have to provide the boat.

Not a bad deal!!


----------



## fishnlab

Hookset is proud to once again play a sponsor role for Tails & Tunes Concert Fishing Tournament and concert. This event benefits a wonderful cause.

Between now and May 15, 2010, use Promo Code TNT2010 when shopping at www.hooksetgear.com.

Coupon is valid for a 10% discount on your entire order.

In addition, Hookset Marine Gear will donate 10% of your order total to Tails & Tunes Fishing Tournament and Concert to benefit Warrior's Weekend.

www.hooksetgear.com


----------



## Mathew

Mathew said:


> *Chris Martin, with Bay Flats Lodge, has offered to sponsor two teams. Contact me if you're interested.*
> 
> *Matt*


Both have been spoken for. Thanks for all the pm's.

There's still time to register. Get the forms in!!


----------



## Mathew

We will accept registration until Friday.


----------



## yr_tiger

Are you bringing some some 2cool gear down there?
I need some.
Already registered and can't wait to get out there...


----------



## Mathew

Next years event will be *June 24th & 25th*.....


----------

